# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Scratching Wavs DJ Turntable Simulation

## Jacob Roman

Based on my previous project, DJ Turntable Simulation, I finally added sound, with some major bug fixes as well. It's still a bit querky, and even worse on slower computers or computers with low memory or have too many progs open at once, but if you have the right machine, you should be able to scratch wavs in my simulation with no problem. Now alls I gotta do is add the ability to rotate the tone arm to position the sound, clicking on the power button to turn the motor on, give you the ability to change the pitch, etc. I also threw in an updated version of CVMichael's scratching wavs program, which works on all computers! Only this time, I created a DirectSound engine for it.  :big yellow: 

Note: Works best on fullscreen mode.  :Wink: 



Scratching Wavs.zip

----------


## Jacob Roman

I fixed more bugs, plus I changed the controls a notch to where it's like real life. If you go up and down with the mouse when scratching, it will go up and down no matter which side of the vinyl you are on, but you can only go up/down so far, which forces you to go left and right to continue the circular path. Same holds true for left and right. So now it's more realistic. I fixed the sound problems, so it no longer crashes on you when you go in reverse when first running the program. The scratching is now smooth, even on older and slow computers. I also beefed up the physics, changed the time step for smoother motion, and currently adding lighting too for a more realistic and professional look. Unfortunately I didn't have time to upload it, but I will as soon as I can tommorow. The lighting will not be in just yet though, so keep a look out.  :Wink:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Ok it's uploaded with the updates mentioned above.  :Thumb:

----------


## Jacob Roman

I haven't uploaded the prog yet, but I'm adding some lighting to give it a more sharper, more realistic look. Here's a snapshot of it:

----------


## henzino2

Really cool program!

----------


## biokiller8

> Based on my previous project, DJ Turntable Simulation, I finally added sound, with some major bug fixes as well. It's still a bit querky, and even worse on slower computers or computers with low memory or have too many progs open at once, but if you have the right machine, you should be able to scratch wavs in my simulation with no problem. Now alls I gotta do is add the ability to rotate the tone arm to position the sound, clicking on the power button to turn the motor on, give you the ability to change the pitch, etc. I also threw in an updated version of CVMichael's scratching wavs program, which works on all computers! Only this time, I created a DirectSound engine for it. 
> 
> Note: Works best on fullscreen mode. 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratching Wavs.zip


Nice program!!! My goal is to build an opensource dj app I have almost all the information I need, but I don´t know how to make the turntable simulation. I tried to compile your program but the basic version you used is really old, please could you help me updating the code please, or could you explain the physics behind it please. Im not a basic programmer so I hard to understand the code without a debbuger.

----------


## dday9

In the past, Jacob Roman typically used VB6 with DirectX. If you are using Visual Basic.Net then the older code will need to be modified to work. Some of the modifications needed to be done will be to change the data type Long to the data type Integer and changing user-defined interfaces to classes.

----------

